

U.S. Air Force general drank too much, fraternized with foreign women in Moscow - mikecarroll
http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/report-us-air-force-general-drank-too-much-fraternized-with-foreign-women-in-moscow/2013/12/19/7f3cdba0-68ed-11e3-a0b9-249bbb34602c_story.html

======
mikecarroll
My favorite bit from this article:

“A tobacco store lady talking about physics in the wee hours of the morning
doesn’t make a whole lot of sense to me,” [General Carey] said in an interview
with Air Force investigators, according to the report. “You need to watch out
for that because that’s just like our training says, you know, people are
trolling for information.”

 __ __*

Nuclear disarmament never sounded like a better idea.

